# Best Terrain Park on the East Coast for beginner jibbing?



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

judging by your name, are you from south jersey? anyways, i usually ride mountain creek up north jersey, or bear creek which is 45 min outside of philly. both places have legit boxes setup, and beginner parks.


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like Creek's terrain park is set up on all blue (and black) runs. Are there any places that have park stuff set up on green runs?


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

The beginner terrain is on an overall blue trail, however the features are on more green like portions of the trail.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

East coast blue= Green


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^True but our East coast packed powder is a diamond compared to the rockies or west coast packed powder which is a green. :laugh:


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to hear more about Japan. Where are you in Japan? How's the mountain? How long does their season last?


----------



## Deep (Dec 25, 2014)

rgrwilco said:


> judging by your name, are you from south jersey? anyways, i usually ride mountain creek up north jersey, or bear creek which is 45 min outside of philly. both places have legit boxes setup, and beginner parks.


I agree mountain creek terrain parks are the best for beginners like me. Belleayre has a short beginner section which I like. Anyone know of smaller features in Vermont?


----------

